# Anyone switch frm CLE Math to Saxon 54?



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Was wondering if Christian Light Math 3rd prepares well enough to switch to Saxon 54? Anyone with experience with this?
TIA


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Saxon is so thorough and moves with so much circular review, it should work out fine.


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

You can look at samples on the CLE website. 
I am starting my youngest daughter in CLE this year and may switch her to Saxon next year (my other kids use Saxon), or if the CLE works out I'll stay with it. I ordered the diagnostic test and she tested in 2nd grade, but I think CLE is somewhat advanced.


----------

